# ROS dust collection solution



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I kept planning to build a downdraft table to get my Random Orbital Sander dust generation under control but I didn't have the space to store it and I didn't want to spend the time to build it.

I know people who have the Festool ROS and Vac, and swear by the performance, but I swear at the cost. I stumbled across a 1 inch diameter 10 food vacuum hose at Woodcraft. It was about 20 bucks but claimed to have hose end fittings that fit my stuff. Most importantly the hose is really flexible. One of the hose end fittings fit my PC 333 sander port perfectly. I had to build an adapter to fit my ShopVac . (Heat PVC pipe with a heat gun and you can expand it up or down about a size. Use leather gloves and ingenuity to resize. Plumbers do this with a torch.) I also built an adapter to fit my disk sander. I added an I-Vac switch to operate the vac on command from the tool for about 40 bucks. The ShopVac I'm using is the itty-bitty Hang-up, a 2.5 gallon job, but very portable. I got some bags for it at Walmart to protect the filter from clogging too quickly. That works shockingly well.

How does it perform? I'm thrilled. No dust escapes at the sanding source. You can actually feel the sander being pulled in to the wood by the vac suction, just like the Festool users talk about with their system. So, no dust, no storage of a downdraft table, really, really portable. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

You got some pictures of your setup? I have a PC ROS as well, and I currently use the stock hose from my big shop vac. It collects the dust well but it's too heavy for my liking and awkward to use. 

I have one of those 2.5hp vacs sitting in the corner of my shop, but didn't think they would have enough power to get the job done. I'm interested in possibly duplicating your setup.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Captain, I'm clueless about how to post photos. If you want, I can e-mail them to you.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

RogerInColorado said:


> Captain, I'm clueless about how to post photos. If you want, I can e-mail them to you.


No time like the present to learn how. Why wait?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Coloroger

The rule here is, no pics it didn't happen. I know if your on the web site version It's about the most convoluted mix of terms and button clicks around. I use the IPad app. Nothing convoluted about it. 

Pics please. 

Al


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

RogerInColorado said:


> Captain, I'm clueless about how to post photos. If you want, I can e-mail them to you.


Open the picture with the "Paint" program on your computer. Click the "resize" button. Change the bigger of the two numbers to 620.

I save all of my resized pictures in a separate folder so I can repost them again if I need to. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

One shows the long hose. It is a smaller diameter than the one that comes with the Hang-up. 
Two shows the cuff that comes with the hose and which works for the PC port. I did split the adapter about 3/4 inch to slide over the little "orientation rib" on the PC sander port.
Three shows the package the bags are in at Walmart. I've also seen them on Amazon for about the same price. You are looking for the Type B bag. Cant really see the adapter I made for the vac. It fits into the intake port and then the cuff on the hose fits over the adapter. 
Four shows the Adapter I made from a piece of PVC to attach the the Disk sander. In this case the larger diameter of the cuff inserts into the adapter.

If none of this works, Al, then none of it happened and I apologize.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

RogerInColorado said:


> One shows the long hose. It is a smaller diameter than the one that comes with the Hang-up.
> Two shows the cuff that comes with the hose and which works for the PC port. I did split the adapter about 3/4 inch to slide over the little "orientation rib" on the PC sander port.
> Three shows the package the bags are in at Walmart. I've also seen them on Amazon for about the same price. You are looking for the Type B bag. Cant really see the adapter I made for the vac. It fits into the intake port and then the cuff on the hose fits over the adapter.
> Four shows the Adapter I made from a piece of PVC to attach the the Disk sander. In this case the larger diameter of the cuff inserts into the adapter.
> ...


Well good job on the pictures Roger. As far as the sanding vac hose. I think I'm going to try to hang something over head. I hate to even drag the cord actually. Thanks for the pics.

Al


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Al, I think overhead is a good idea. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I have an extension cord on a 8' long board that swings on hinges to cover a good section of my work area. I hate having them under foot. When I sand the electric cord is over the project and works out quite well.

I was thinking of incorporating something along those lines. Just haven had time to put it together. 

Al


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Roger, the end result will determine if you have the correct solution to your dust issues. For me after 30+ years I finally got the Festool CT22 Dust Extractor to go along with the Domino Joiner which I bought to replace my table saw/horizontal mortiser combination unit.

After seeing how effective the CT22 dust extractor was, I bought three of the Festool sanders and my shop has never been cleaner, no more clouds of wood dust.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jacko9 said:


> Roger, the end result will determine if you have the correct solution to your dust issues. For me after 30+ years I finally got the Festool CT22 Dust Extractor to go along with the Domino Joiner which I bought to replace my table saw/horizontal mortiser combination unit.
> 
> After seeing how effective the CT22 dust extractor was, I bought three of the Festool sanders and my shop has never been cleaner, no more clouds of wood dust.


The exchange rate for Fe$tool just doesn't work for me. Losing .25 to .35 cents on the dollar is quite a bit. There are some steep costs associated with Fe$tool.

Al


----------

